# Stihl KM90r running issues



## opposite2 (Apr 11, 2020)

Having trouble with my KM90R running above idle at first start up, nothing wrong with the throttle cable, if I let it idle for 5-10 minutes and pull the trigger it runs like nothing is wrong, I installed a new plug, carb, new fuel lines, piston & rings, crank seals, adjusted the valves and check the timing, cleaned the exhaust spark arrestor, checked the air gap on the coil. 
Has anybody run into the same problem & figured out what was wrong ? 
Thanks for any help someone can give me or point me in the right direction.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Apr 11, 2020)

It needs to warm up....... every 4-mix dose this


----------



## opposite2 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi Justin , 
Thanks for the reply back, but when new, this thing ran great, started in 1-3 pulls for years, it revved up right away and you could use and not wait for it to warm up, over the last 1-2 years it 
started to act up, sometimes it would run fine right after start up or just would not get above idle until it decided it wanted to rev up as it does now.


----------

